# PHPEclipse Breakpoints für Xdebug



## HuRaHoRRe (23. Januar 2008)

Hi

Sooo ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob dieses Thema in der am besten dazu passenden Kategorie untergebracht ist aber ich versuchs jetzt einfach mal.

Ich möchte meine PHP Scripte mit Hilfe von PHPEclipse und Xdebug debuggen können.

Dazu habe ich auf meinem Windows XP Rechner XAMPP V1.6.5 mit Xdebug installiert.
Zusätzlich habe ich das PDT all in one Package von Eclipse installiert.

Wenn ich nun in Eclipse Einen Breakpoint setze passiert rein gar nichts, benutze ich jedoch den Befehl "xdebug_break();" von Xdebug wird die Applikation wie gewünscht unterbrochen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung welchen Grund dies haben könnte, ist die Breakpoint Funktion von  Eclipse vielleicht nicht mit Xdebug kompatibel?

Vielen Dank!


----------

